# Lawn Art



## John zachow (Oct 27, 2016)

I was out passing out flyers for my business this morning, I ran across some lawn art. I'm Pretty Sure it's a Elgin Falcon. Thinking i might go talk to the artist.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Just take it! Nah, couldn't they have found a crappier bike to paint up?


----------



## That bike guy (Oct 27, 2016)

Call dibs on the lights and tube


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2016)

Offer them $$ and a replacement bike (already painted of course).
That's about a Grand sitt'n there!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2016)

I have the correct tires for that....


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 27, 2016)

First, slap the owner, then make the offer in this case. It even has a battery canister! Some guys have all the luck...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2016)

WHAT??????:eek:


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 27, 2016)

I was going to post a thread about this "garden bike" that is for sale in Rochester Hills, but I'll just tell you about it here instead. They want $250 for this piece of crap, but it would be money well spent if you could manage to trade it for the red one!
I had been thinking, if they actually get $250 for a $20 bike with a $5 rattle can paint job and a few flowers, I'll be going into business making garden bikes!


----------



## John zachow (Oct 27, 2016)

I bought it. Owner was super sweet lady. I'm entertaining on parts or whole bike p.m. me please.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 27, 2016)

John zachow said:


> I bought it. Owner was super sweet lady. I'm entertaining on parts or whole bike p.m. me please.



Or, you could post it in the for sale section, with a price, per forum rules like everybody else.


----------



## John zachow (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes I will do that. My apologies.


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 27, 2016)

Damn! Killer find


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 27, 2016)

This bike freaks me out.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 27, 2016)

I pulled a 36 Autocycle out of a flowerbed that was just placed there a month prior. I paid them for it and gave them a different bike to put in its place. I just about locked up the brakes driving by when I saw that leaf spring seat.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 27, 2016)

Damn, lawn bikes have never looked so desirable!


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 27, 2016)

Still sitting on top of my local bike shop.....He added Christmas Lights to it.


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 27, 2016)

ya baby killer come up  good job man


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 28, 2016)

Insane, what a great find.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 29, 2016)

My mind is blown......................


----------



## popawheelie (Nov 1, 2016)

I sent you a pm...


----------

